# Baseline Dyno Results



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

I got my car Dyno'd this morning. 
Uncorrected
Max Power=353.1 Max Torque=360

Corrected
Max Power=337.0 Max Torque=344.5

It was 50 degrees out so i'm guessing that helped out alot. Now just need to decide on what my first mod should be CAI or Exhaust


----------



## stangeater (Jan 17, 2006)

good numbers. how many miles are on the goat, also where did u take it to get dynoed. i live in deland and i'm looking for a good tuner shop for my car. i want to base dyno mine first then put on the mods sitting in my living room floor.


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

I've got 2,200 miles on the car. I took the car to Next Level Performance in Altamonte springs. www.nlperformance.com 
Mike Norris, the owner, is a nice guy and from what i've seen he knows his stuff on LT's and LSX engines. They had some nice racing vetts in the shop and a sweeeet twin turbo camro SS they were working on. 
.


----------



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

how much did nlp charge ya for the dyno tune or was it just a baseline run?
also m6 or a4?


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Those are better #'s than I got. I went to MTI this past Saturday and got baseline numbers with 10,000 miles: 329/328 on a Dynojet. The tech said it was a strong motor, but I expected more. Oh well, I'm waiting on the CAI to be delivered, then they will dyno it again. Hoping to get in the high 330's.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

I guess the stock tunes leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

05 goatman said:


> how much did nlp charge ya for the dyno tune or was it just a baseline run?
> also m6 or a4?


It was just a baseline run.. I did 3 runs and it cost $75.00. He offers tuning also if i remembered correctly i think it was around $400. I could be wrong so don't quote me on that.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

s2gordon said:


> It was just a baseline run.. I did 3 runs and it cost $75.00. He offers tuning also if i remembered correctly i think it was around $400. I could be wrong so don't quote me on that.


I paid the same for 2 pulls at MTI, but since the CAI wasn't delivered on time, they are giving me 2 more pulls free of charge after the install. :cool


----------



## stangeater (Jan 17, 2006)

s2gordon said:


> It was just a baseline run.. I did 3 runs and it cost $75.00. He offers tuning also if i remembered correctly i think it was around $400. I could be wrong so don't quote me on that.



yea i called them and i think it was 400 for a dyno tune


----------

